# Best Aircrafts



## nimrod.michaeli (Mar 28, 2009)

I was wondering about some of the aircrafts

highest ratio kill during wwii? 
highest ratio in all war since the beggining?
aircraft with the most aircraft destroyed (kills)?
aircraft with the most lost during wwii?
which aircraft do historian and other think is the best from wwii?
which aircraft from wwii was the best nightfighter?
if there was to be a dogfight between the famous allied aircraft what would be the result (p51, p40, wildcat, hellcat, bearcat, f4u) i think you get the point


----------



## davebender (Mar 28, 2009)

> aircraft with the most aircraft destroyed (kills)?


Me-109. I doubt anything else comes close.



> which aircraft from wwii was the best nightfighter?


Ju-88. Me-110 has 2nd place. Nothing else comes close for kills in night aerial combat.



> if there was to be a dogfight between the famous allied aircraft


American P-51s shot it out with Soviet fighter aircraft on several occasions.


----------



## imalko (Mar 28, 2009)

I have read an article about an dogfight between P-38's of the 82nd FG USAAF and Yak-3's of the 659 IAP 288 IAD, which took place in the Balkans, more precisely over the city of Nish in southern Serbia on 7th of November 1944. Fight lasted about 15 minutes and there were 9 Yak-3's and unknown number of P-38's involved. According to American author Glen Baus there were 4 Yak's and two P-38's shoot down. According to Soviet reports three Yaks and 4 Lightnings were lost. The Americans were on mission to attack units of German Heeresgruppe E, which were on retreat from Greece, but instead attacked collume of Soviet 6th Guard Riffle Corps by mistake.


----------



## davebender (Mar 28, 2009)

Erich Hartmann mentions a dogfight between American P-51s and Soviet Yaks over Czechoslovakia. He did not stick around to see who won.


----------



## TheMustangRider (Mar 28, 2009)

From the Allied fighters the P-51 Mustang and the F6F Hellcat had high kill ratios in Europe and the Pacific respectively, from the Axis fighters the Bf-109 and maybe the Japanese Zero during the first stages of the Pacific war.


----------

